# 
! , . ,          ,       . 
 .          ,      (  -) ,        (     ,     " ").     ,      ,   ,   . 
    .      ?
        ,         ,  .              1%  .

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

.         .     ,   .   : ,  -.  .        ,   .

----------

> .


     ?

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

> ?


.     .   ,   .

----------

> .     .


         ....

----------

-  ,

----------


## -

** ,        .  (.. ).        % (   1%).  .  -   ,    -      .

----------

> -  ,


 : , ,              ,    .     ,    ,     .  ?

----------

> ** ,        .  (.. ).        % (   1%).  .  -   ,    -      .


        .   -    .               .     .      -   .

----------

6- 2

----------

> 6- 2


 .       .      ,    .   ? 
       ?

----------


## -

** ,   .,     .???     %

----------

/ 0,5  1

----------


## -

,     (  ),   .  %

----------


## 2007

,     .          .
    ,    /.

----------

-       1         /   0,5            -     -

----------


## -

,  )))   ** .  :    (   -  ),   -    "", +      .   ????
     (      ),  ??

----------

> ** ,   .,     .???     %


   . 1%     .

----------

,    - ?
...

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

> -    "", +      .   ????
>      (      ),  ??


   .     .    -   ?      100 . . 1%  .    .

----------

> ,  )))   ** .  :    (   -  ),   -    "", +      .   ????
>      (      ),  ??


      ?        .        ,   . 
"  -    "", +      .   ????
     (      ),  ??[/QUOTE]

     ?  ""  ?

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

> ?  ""  ?


     - .     ?

----------

> ,    - ?
> ...


      - .   .

----------


## -

** ,        ,   -  .  , .    "", +     .       +  (. , ).  ,  -  .

----------


## .

.      ?     ,      ,   .
     .

----------


## degna

> .        ,   .


 ,        

      ,

----------

,   .    .
      -    , .    ..
     -   ,     .

----------

> ,   .    .
>       -    , .    ..
>      -   ,     .


   ,  .           ,     .

----------

> .      ?     ,      ,   .
>      .


     ,    ,      ?

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

> ,    ,      ?


    .     . ,           .

----------


## .

> ,    ,      ?


  ,   ,  ?   ,     ?       
   .

----------

!

----------


## -

** ,       .     1%  ))) ,  .

----------

/     .  ,    - ,     ,        .

----------

> ** ,        ,


.   .

----------

